# rainbow python..not australian



## Hoppa1874 (Feb 27, 2007)

:? i was just wondering if anyone knew much about applying for an importers licence.. ?? who do u have to apply to and how much and how hard is it to get?
i saw this really nice rainbow python on an american website, and thought "GEE I"D LOVE ONE OF THOSE"..they were also offering green tree pythons for only $650 US.. so thats like heaps cheaper than getting one from here..work that out..u can import a native snake back to this country for cheaper than buying one here.. very strange.. anyway i attached a pik of the snake i love.. and anyone with any advice would be appreciated..
Thanx


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 27, 2007)

That is very ilegal to get any animal imported to Australia.Plus that snake is Exotic.
Mitch


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Feb 27, 2007)

oh mitch u dashed my hopes..boohooo


----------



## debaig (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Hoppa, have to agree with mitch. Even if you did manage to get authority to import, by the time the animal cleared customs and quarantine it would have cost you a fortune!


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 27, 2007)

They do have some great looking snakes but it's ilegal.
Mitch


----------



## Mayo (Feb 27, 2007)

Zoo and reptile park's are the only people now able to get such snakes in and even then it is very difficult. They have to put forward a case study as to why they should be allowed, then there are major Quarintine protocols that must be followed. Not an easy task just to get that far.


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 27, 2007)

wow, thats a beautiful snake


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 27, 2007)

or theres always petlink:? ???

id die for a python like that ill have to stick them where i have my chameleons in my dream land


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 27, 2007)

They have alot of things for sale cheap but some of the species


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 27, 2007)

They do have alot of cheap snakes but most of there Carpet's are hyrbid's.
Mitch


----------



## Matty01 (Feb 27, 2007)

mitchdiamond said:


> They do have alot of cheap snakes but most of there Carpet's are hyrbid's.
> Mitch


 
i would say all there carpets and diamonds are crossed, thats what happens when every one starts mixing them up, theres no more garuantees that what you buy is what they say it is, its unfortunatly becoming that way in Australia as well, unless you buy wild caught animals, or from a reputable breeder, have a look on any site and see the amount of crosses out there, the big problem is its a lot of newbies and first timers who "by accident(yer right)" have these crosses produced. its a shame and a very big discrace to Australian herpetology.
cheers Matt


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 27, 2007)

petlink! petlink! petlink! petlink! petlink!


----------



## nickvelez (Feb 27, 2007)

that's not a rainbow python, it's a brazilian rainbow boa, just so you know.
here's a couple of mine.


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 27, 2007)

Rainbow Boas are my favourite boa...


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Feb 27, 2007)

ohhh nickvelez.. ur snakes are just gorgeous... thanx for the correction..
I have to say they are one of the nicest snakes i have ever seen.. ur a lucky guy..


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 27, 2007)

nickvelez said:


> that's not a rainbow python, it's a brazilian rainbow boa, just so you know.
> here's a couple of mine.



nice snakie you have there 
very pretty
mel


----------



## Retic (Feb 27, 2007)

The subject of Americans having nothing but hybrids and mongrels was bought up quite recently on an American based forum and a lot of members quite rightly were irate at the idea that we seem to think they have no pure morelia. 
It's just absurd to say that and makes us look silly.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 27, 2007)

so stereotypical.....


----------



## Retic (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes exactly. Americans (and many others) like hybrids so all Americans like hybrids therefore there are no pure snakes. It is just absurd.


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 27, 2007)

wow nickvelez that is an amazing looking snake


----------



## bylo (Feb 27, 2007)

HI nickvelez do you have any more picks


----------



## cray (Feb 27, 2007)

*Wow*

nickvelez, STUNNING, but I still love our Aussie pythons especially Blonde Spotteds and Yellow & Black Jungles.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cement (Feb 27, 2007)

Man those Boas are awesome patterns. Yeah i know i,ve seen gtps advertised in the states for $300 us, thats like $600 approx!!!!! 
You know the probs that America are starting to have now because they import anything.
Well we have cane toad prob, Floridas got a exotic python problem.People buy these snakes and whoa" now they getting to big, i'll just let him loose. Fair dinkum they are taking alligators. And breeding, they are doing well in their new homes!!
We don't need that out here.


----------



## hornet (Feb 28, 2007)

wow nickvelez, i have just been reading my reptile care mag today that i got ages ago and its got a section on rainbow boas, very nice


----------



## Korbin (Feb 28, 2007)

What's absurd is that I am not allowed to own any snakes native to my state (Ohio). But I can own hybrids of them. And potentially invasive species. Or anything else really. So some chump can buy a black rat snake (northern US) mixed with yellow rat snake (southern US) and then let it go in his back yard and taint the whole northern population.

It just doesn't make sense to me. Should be the other way around if you ask me. Like in Australia.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Feb 28, 2007)

your absurd


----------



## Se/2aph (Feb 28, 2007)

they are definitly the nicest ive ever seen also, dont suppose u wud part with them?? ( lol, yeah rite he says )


----------



## Snow1369 (Feb 28, 2007)

MY water python is cleary better


----------



## Snow1369 (Feb 28, 2007)

MY water python is cleary better


----------



## Korbin (Mar 1, 2007)

kwaka_80 said:


> your absurd



My absurd?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 1, 2007)

pmsl @ Korbin 
.Very nice snake nick


----------



## Reptilian (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Korbin, its a lil like that in some part of Aus...Rough Scaled pythons are ONLY found in WA, and if the people over east can afford them, they can buy them, but we cant in WA...out of 7/8 species of dragon, 5 are also found in WA (as well as mid-east Aus) but we can only keep 1 species...Some things are absurd...

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## eladidare (Mar 7, 2007)

its a rainbow boa! not rainbow python! they live in south america. but they are beautiful none the less


----------



## little_angel (Mar 7, 2007)

nickvelez said:


> that's not a rainbow python, it's a brazilian rainbow boa, just so you know.
> here's a couple of mine.


 
SWEEEEEEET!
*crys* I want one!
dam! :cry: 

Well have to stick with the waters then!


----------



## Goannas1 (Mar 7, 2007)

rainbow boa mate not a python


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Mar 7, 2007)

nice boas, Nickvelz


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 7, 2007)

not sure if someone said, but i think that snake is a brazillian rainbow boa. i would love on too. bad luck.


----------

